# problems installing 3rd Brake light flash module



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

okay heres the situation. i'm trying to install a module that will make my high mounted 3rd brake light flash when brakes are aplied. i got the module from another vortexer (larry http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif) who pulled it outta a jetta. 
anyway... i'm trying to figure out if i'm doing something wrong, or maybe the module is bad? 
the instructions say.... wires out of the module = 
black = ground
yellow = five sec intermittant 12V out (to light)
red = 12v constant power in (from battery)
















lets hear it.
the brake light draws ~12v when on. (duh)








brake engaged, power= ~12v into module (correct.) unit grounded properly to origional brake light ground (green alagator clip)








power coming out of the module when brake applied it -0.02v. 








well.... anyway. what do you guys think? any suggestions on what i should do/try?












_Modified by bhb399mm at 2:15 PM 9-3-2005_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: problems installing 3rd Brake light flash module (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_
black = ground
yellow = five sec intermittant 12V out (to light)
red = 12v constant power in (from battery)


This doesn't make sense. Do you mean that they tell you to hook the red wire to the battery and the yellow wire to the existing brake lights? I don't see how that could possibly work.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: problems installing 3rd Brake light flash module (dennisgli)*

I was going to say the same thing. Often in electrical diagrams, a yellow wire is a "battery" wire. I would try hooking the yellow wire to the factory 12+ wire and the red wire to the actual brake light.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

will try switching the wires 
any other takers?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: problems installing 3rd Brake light flash module (bhb399mm)*

I don't think switching the wires will help. I don't understand how this could flash only the third brake light if you just wire it up in parallel with all three lights? Seems like you would have to cut the wire to the third brake light. Is that all it says in the instructions? Don't they even provide a wiring diagram?


----------



## powermaps (Sep 1, 2005)

red goes to power source of original brake light, yellow goes to +ve on third brake light, black goes to ground of original brake light. 
Sorted


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: problems installing 3rd Brake light flash module (powermaps)*

That makes more sense.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (powermaps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *powermaps* »_red goes to power source of original brake light, yellow goes to +ve on third brake light, black goes to ground of original brake light. 
Sorted

did you look at the pictures?







that exactly how it was hooked up and it was drawing negative (??)


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: problems installing 3rd Brake light flash module (bhb399mm)*

It doesn't look like you have anything connected to the yellow wire in the picture?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

in the last picture, everything is hooked up per the instructions. 
in the pic right before that one, your right, nothing is hooked up to the yellow wire - the pic just shows that theres ~12v going into the module


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: problems installing 3rd Brake light flash module (bhb399mm)*

What kind of load do you have connected to the yellow wire? Maybe it doesn't work with LEDs - they may not draw enough current.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

thats a good thought, i'd bet you were right however.... the guy i bought it from (lary) pulled it outta a mk4 jetta just like mine (same brake light) 
anyway, i've been busy with moving back into school so i havent been able to tinker with this. will get some mor readins with the DMM later


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

well it came out of my wife's 02' jetta....about 1 year ago..and it worked then....
blk=gnd
red=switched 12v from brakelight switch
ylw=output to 3rd brakelight
obviously you have to cut the lead to the 3rd brakelight...then put the module in-line...should work..not sure why it's not???


----------

